# Big Max Aqua golf bag



## Steve H (Feb 13, 2016)

Bought this a few weeks ago as my old bag was getting a bit worse for wear and it looks like I will be buying another new one very soon!

Nothing wrong with the actual bag itself, it's just that I find the zipped pockets on the small size, even for me who uses a glove size of small!

The valuables pouch and the one on the other side are that small I struggle to get my hand inside, the rangefinder pocket is about the right size, but again, the zips are too small, they needed to add a couple of more inches on the lengths of the zips - if this makes sense! The pockets just do not open wide enough...in my opinion anyway.

I suppose the one downside to living in Spain is the inability to actually test any products or look at them before buying.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear that.  I was originally looking at one of these to replace my h2no.  The short list was a stadry from titieist which is basically a rebranded h2no, another h2no, cally Aqua or ogio Aqua.  Other than price for me the bag looked unfinished so I jumped for the aqua.

Got to say having the h2no and now the stadry, I think the stay dry is actually designed better.  Less pockets but bigger pockets with nice long zippy zips.  

I can't recommend sta-dry/h2no enough.  The only reason I chopped the 2012 h2no in was because it was white and after 3 heavy winters had lost its shine with areas resembling a dirty nappy.


----------



## Franco (Mar 17, 2016)

I have the Aqua and find the pockets to be large enough to make access easy.  After a year of use several times a week, it is still waterproof and nothing has broken.


----------

